# Summer Internships in HKG for MBAs



## vpindia (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi,
I am a first year MBA student from Mumbai studying in a reputed B-School.
I would appreciate if someone helps me out with companies where I could apply for the same.
Thank you.
VPINDIA.


----------

